# lens rental in london - urgent



## pakosouthpark (Jan 27, 2013)

do you guys know of a place to rent lens on a sunday?? and central london would be the best

thanks for any help! really appreciate


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jan 27, 2013)

i was after a 50mm 1.2 but my mate is lending his 1.8 to me.. i guess that would do! lets see what results will i get with a 6d!
but please do post any shops that you know of, thanks heaps!


----------



## B-Man (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe try this: http://www.hireacamera.com/about/index.asp

Not in central London but they do deliver if im not mistaken.

Or maybe http://www.fixationuk.com/Fixation/Rental.html

Good Luck!


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 27, 2013)

Calumet is the obvious one that springs to mind, but it looks like they don't open Sundays.

http://www.calumetphoto.co.uk/eng/storeLocator/redirect.cfm?sectionID=b2c/storeLocator/storeDetails.cfm&storeId=31&locationId=9154&var=d&ckey=UK


----------

